# Outer Hebrides



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We are planning a trip to the Outer Hebrides in late September using the Calmac Ferries Hopscotch ticket number 8 http://www.calmac.co.uk/hopscotch_route8

I would be interested in any info from people who have visited the islands. I'm particularly interested in the island of Eriskay.

I've got the usual websites but it would be useful to have some first hand info especially on overnight parking as camp sites are few and far between.

Thanks

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don;

Sorry I can't help with any direct info and i'm sure you already know all about the great wildcamping there. 
We were toying with the idea of doing this a few years ago but ended up in Europe again as usual. However, I did find that all the tourist info offices were extremely helpful and they all responded well to queries by email, I think every query got a reply so a few emails might throw something up.

One useful thing that I did find is a short printable list of toilet disposal facilities and rubbish points for m/homes on the Uists, Barra and Eriskay if that helps..

http://www.cne-siar.gov.uk/hebrides/documents/UandBCaravanLeaflet06.pdf

Still fancy it - did you get a bankloan for the ferry :lol:

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

pete,

Thanks for that.

The ferry cost is about the same I pay on North Sea Ferries and I won't have any site fees, I hope.   

Don


----------



## 105879 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Don,

My wife and I spent a fantastic fortnight at the beginning of June in a hired van (not lucky enough to own one yet!), starting on Barra and working our way up through Eriskay, the Uists and then to Berneray.

You're right, campsites are few and far between, in fact we found only one - Shell Bay on Benbecula, which we didn't actually use. I imagine Lewis and Harris would be better in this respect. However there are various chemical toilet disposal points, fresh water taps and showers around the islands. If you contact the Western Isles Tourist Board in Lewis they'll send you a leaflet with all the details.

We found that you were allowed to camp pretty much anywhere and spent some great nights on the machair, looking out over the sea. The only exception was Vatersay where they try to corral you into a car park and charge £4 for no facilities. Eriskay was our favourite island. Head for Huan, the main township, and look for the Am Politician bar, a short way past that is a pleasant grassy area overlooking a couple of sandy coves. The two nights we were there, there was only one other van . One night we sat and watched an otter from the van, followed by a spectacular sunset. The ferry from Eriskay to Barra is also regularly followed by dolphins apparently, although not the day we went! Berneray is also great, very quiet and peaceful and a huge (3-mile) beach with no-one else on it.

If there's any more info I can help with, feel free to ask. We can't wait to go back and my wife is already planning next year's trip!

Regards,
Kevin Wright


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for that but due to unforeseen happenings we have had to put off our trip to a later date.   

We are doing a clockwise tour of Scotland starting on the 30th July where we have the task of checking out 58 sea view camp sites. For us a labour of love.   

I don't know how long it will take but we have to be back home for the 12th September.  

So if anybody is in Scotland and you see a silver Timberland with a large box on the back come and say hello.   

Don


----------



## gassy (Jul 21, 2007)

*outer hebrides*

hi.
my wife and i visited the o/hebrides a few weeks ago. we used h/scotch 9. we wild camped all the time . fantastic. we parked on beachs ,sand doones;car parks. bays and loch sides, with brilliant views.if.you leave the main roads and venture to small villages and bays and lochs there,s fantastic beachs and scenery,but the roads can be narrow steep. but we had no problems with our bessacar 705. we filled up witth fuel,water etc. as garages and shops are a bit scarce.no problem.there was an article about touring the o/hebrides in aprils p/motorhome mag. which i still have if you want it,plus visit the hebrides brochure .fill up on main land as fuel is dear on islands.we sailed from oban and returned at ullapool. great night in ullapool pub; loads motorhomers. you; love it.
keith june.
gassy


----------

